# 00778 Fault: Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 014 - Defective



## euro16v (Dec 12, 1999)

00778 Fault: Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 014 - Defective

I'm getting the above code and the 014 - Defective is not listed in the ross-tech wiki, just looking to see if the sensor simply need to be replaced. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Auto-scan?


----------



## euro16v (Dec 12, 1999)

Here's the autoscan

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2 (x64)
Data version: 20120126

Tuesday,13,March,2012,23:02:40:40005

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: WVWKG61J84D092455 Mileage: 161110km/100109miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BJS.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 EG HW: 14. 4.0 3
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 5626 
Coding: 0000132
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 54ACCCE1F4E06E3

1 Fault Found:
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) 
P0113 - 002 - Signal too High - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-A.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 P
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK60 0101 
Coding: 0023049
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 37769B6D4556A5B

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 C
Component: CLIMATRONIC C 2.0.0 
Coding: 11200
Shop #: WSC 31414 
VCID: 21425535ABD2CBB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 17 AIRBAG VW61 0108 0003 
Coding: 12599
Shop #: WSC 31414 
VCID: 27564B2DC5F635B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 927 A
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V03 
Coding: 13230
Shop #: WSC 20156 
VCID: 29524D15D3E203B
WVWKG61J84D092455 VWZ7Z0C8657410

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 31414 
VCID: F0E4E071B0B8B23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 02D-900-554.lbl
Part No: 02D 900 554 C
Component: HALDEX LSC ECC 0010 
VCID: 20445031A0D8C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: C7 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00065
Shop #: WSC 31414 
VCID: 37769B6D1556A5B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: C7 Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: C7 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 G
Component: Radio NP2 0016 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 31414 
VCID: 244C5C21B4C0DE3

2 Faults Found:
00856 - Radio Antenna 
36-00 - Open Circuit
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh an R32!
:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## euro16v (Dec 12, 1999)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Oh an R32!
> 
> Try an ADP of the sensor before condemning it.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1J)_Brake_Electronics_(MK60)



Yeah I'm trouble shooting the MAF separately, just got the car and the PO removed the screen before the MAF, trying to figure that mess out. Hopefully locating a screen will clear that one up.

But the unknown concern is the 00778 code on the steering angle sensor. The reason is simply 'defective' which is not listed in the ross-tech wiki or the bently repair manual. That link you posted goes to an empy page FYI. Would be nice to have some test procedures before buying another $300+ sensor.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Then do your own search on the wiki for the sensor and read.

No one is here to hold your hand.


----------

